# Hello from Australia



## Old-Man-Matt (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi everyone
im an absolute newbie to the smoking world, closest ive been is helping a mate smoke a brisket. by help i mean stand next to the smoker and sink beers.
ive been reading alot on here and i found myself these 2 air tanks that are 15.7" dia and 23.6"long that i wanna turn into a small offset smoker.
ill probably start a build thread once i start cutting and welding. one question if you had access to these tanks would you get a third and join two for a longer cc.
cheers guys


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Dec 16, 2021)

This is going to be interesting.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your posts and pics.
Jim


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from North California!


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome to the forums, Matt. Glad you joined us.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from Rhode Island.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from pa, if you have the access to tanks I personally would go a little bigger but that's me.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Georgia. 
I'm not a fabber but lots here who are and can help !


----------



## Torch&Tone (Dec 16, 2021)

Just don't go starting any bush fires! I spent some time in Oz, years back, and only reluctantly left it to come back to the U.S.

As for the smoker, maybe it depends on the availability of future tanks? There's no shame in building a small "test" case and see how you get on with that, before putting together a bigger one at some point in the future. Conversely, if this is more of a one-off, build the smoker of your dreams (or close enough! ) now so that, right out of the gate, you don't have to compromise more than necessary.The great perk of being a rational creature is the ability to rationalize whatever we want!

Either way, may your lessons be tasty!


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from San Antonio Texas! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I don't have any input on your pit construction just wanted to say the most recent smoker I purchased is a Fornetto Basso 18".


----------



## Old-Man-Matt (Dec 16, 2021)

Torch&Tone said:


> Just don't go starting any bush fires! I spent some time in Oz, years back, and only reluctantly left it to come back to the U.S.
> 
> As for the smoker, maybe it depends on the availability of future tanks? There's no shame in building a small "test" case and see how you get on with that, before putting together a bigger one at some point in the future. Conversely, if this is more of a one-off, build the smoker of your dreams (or close enough! ) now so that, right out of the gate, you don't have to compromise more than necessary.The great perk of being a rational creature is the ability to rationalize whatever we want!
> 
> Either way, may your lessons be tasty!


exactly what i was thinking, as long as i can make 1 brisket in it ill be happy with the size, i dont think ill ever be smoking something for like 30 people. but hey maybe ill be good at it and build a second one.
you should have seen the other tank i found to use, 500 litre tank woud have been awesome but when i got it the walls were only 2mm thick.


----------



## Old-Man-Matt (Dec 16, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Welcome from pa, if you have the access to tanks I personally would go a little bigger but that's me.


i do have one but its massive and has thin walls, my thinking was smaller dia with thicker steel will have more consistent heat. pressure vessels more then 15" dia are hard to find in australia, i could get steel rolled up but the cost is massive plus everyones shutting down for xmas.
longer i can do easy enough i get these tanks for 30$aud


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Welcome from pa, if you have the access to tanks I personally would go a little bigger but that's me.


X2! I'm with Jim!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2021)

Old-Man-Matt said:


> i do have one but its massive and has thin walls, my thinking was smaller dia with thicker steel will have more consistent heat. pressure vessels more then 15" dia are hard to find in australia, i could get steel rolled up but the cost is massive plus everyones shutting down for xmas.
> longer i can do easy enough i get these tanks for 30$aud


If you have access to a roller....or have the know how to build one... you could relax the curve in the tank to a half circle and weld two tanks together for a larger diameter. Could probably do the same sans roller with a torch to heat the steel, then bend. You would now have a 30" dia. vessel...


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2021)

How thick is the wall on the 15" vessel?


----------



## kruizer (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## radioguy (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome Matt from Ohio.  I have a similar sized tank for my RF smoker.  Its only 19" in diameter wish it was wider at times.  If you are a fabricator, get another tank and stitch them together.  Maybe not twice as long but a bit longer.  Fire box would be about 2/3's of one tank.  

Good luck, have fun, smoke em if you got 'em

RG


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome Matt! - (No pun intended)


----------



## DougE (Dec 16, 2021)

Welcome from Kentucky


----------



## Old-Man-Matt (Dec 16, 2021)

radioguy said:


> Welcome Matt from Ohio.  I have a similar sized tank for my RF smoker.  Its only 19" in diameter wish it was wider at times.  If you are a fabricator, get another tank and stitch them together.  Maybe not twice as long but a bit longer.  Fire box would be about 2/3's of one tank.
> 
> Good luck, have fun, smoke em if you got 'em
> 
> RG


yeah i think i will. i just got a sheet of 5mm plate so i might use my tanks together for the body and build a square firebox


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 16, 2021)

Old-Man-Matt said:


> yeah i think i will. i just got a sheet of 5mm plate so i might use my tanks together for the body and build a square firebox



That sounds like a good idea to me.

Welcome aboard Matt.  Looking forward to your smokes.


----------

